# What are the most dreaded words in the English Language.



## Davey Jones (Apr 17, 2014)

Got this from a  newspaper.
What are the most dreaded words in the English Language. 
Here's some:
1.We need to talk.
2.Liscense and registration please.
3.Turn your head and cough.
4.Your Mother and I have been talking.
5.Negative cash flow.
6.What did you do ?
7. Slow down
8. 'I'm from the government and I'm here to help.'"

Any more ?


----------



## Justme (Apr 17, 2014)

"I don't want to worry you, but.............."


----------



## Falcon (Apr 17, 2014)

Now, open wide please.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 17, 2014)

No TP:help1:


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 17, 2014)

"...now, I'm doing this for your own good."


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 17, 2014)

LOL!!  Good one Jackie


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 17, 2014)

How about "we can still be friends"


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2014)

Just trying to help.......


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 17, 2014)

LOL, yeah, like that one too Pappy

How about "honey, can you come here a minute?"


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, someone's got to say it, "ok, please place your feet in the stirrups"  IHATETHAT, HEY, there's a new username, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2014)

Doctors office......This is going to sting a little.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 18, 2014)

_Would i lie to you
I've only had one drink
I have to work late
_


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 18, 2014)

Found a few more

 "It's not rocket science" 
"It's a nightmare"  
"Absolutely"  
"With all due respect"  
 "At this moment in time"


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2014)

The one I dread is, "We need to talk."  Horrible.  Just horrible.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2014)

When my mother called me by my first and middle name followed by "I want to see you NOW."


----------



## LogicsHere (Apr 18, 2014)

It's going to snow.


----------



## drifter (Apr 18, 2014)

The word, cancer, can implode a room like a concussion device, causing hushed silence and fear.


----------



## Raven (Apr 18, 2014)

Do you have insurance?


----------



## Ina (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry, we're all out of that.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 18, 2014)

If you want to .............press one

If you want to ............. press 2

If you want to ............ press 3

If you want to speak to an operator (that you can't understand) press 4


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

That Guy said:


> The one I dread is, "We need to talk."  Horrible.  Just horrible.



LOLLLLLLLLLLL, how true, HORRIBLE!!



Raven said:


> Do you have insurance?



Excellent, oh yeah!!



Ina said:


> Sorry, we're all out of that.



oh yeah, this one too!! Excellent Ina!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

It will never happen again!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2014)

For English press 1.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLLLLL, oh that's the best SB, oh man, I so relate to that one!!  Or, "your estimated wait time is 20 minutes" :sosad:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2014)

That's been discontinued.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhh, I hate that one, especially when I finally find the perfect lipstick color, LOL!!


Ok, how about  Your flight is going to be late arriving!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2014)

You failed emissions.


----------



## Theta Z (Apr 18, 2014)

"You'll adjust."


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

LOL, excellent Theta!!  

I'm sorry, you have reached a number that has been disconnected.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 18, 2014)

drifter said:


> The word, cancer, can implode a room like a concussion device, causing hushed silence and fear.



Oh yeah, so true Heart-wrenching


----------



## Phantom (Apr 19, 2014)

You have reached your monthly download limit


----------



## Phantom (Apr 19, 2014)

Free Download
Only to find out it's Free Trial after download


----------



## littleowl (Apr 19, 2014)

Politics


----------



## Justme (Apr 19, 2014)

"If I was dead in the morning, you would be sorry!" My father used to say that to my siblings and I  frequently when we were young. It was frightening then, but funny now!

"I would sooner see you in the churchyard than turn out bad." Another of my father's sayings and he meant it too.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 19, 2014)

Phone call : "This is Officer Smith from the Police Department."


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2014)

You just missed the bus !!!


----------



## littleowl (Apr 19, 2014)

Darling can you just.nthego:


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Blue Screen of Death*



[h=2][/h]
What the hell is that!! LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2014)

Bank manager.... You're overdrawn!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 19, 2014)

It's in the mail.


----------



## GDAD (Apr 19, 2014)

Look at me ! Look at me!
bloody hell!
Yer Gotta be Kidding!
But Mum!
I'm going to tell your Father when he comes home!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh yeah GDAD, "jus wait til your father get's home" LOLLLLLLLLL!!  Then poor, unsuspecting father walks in, LOL!!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

This is going to hurt me a lot more than it hurts you ! [never true]


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

Put that back in the fridge!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry, we went with another candidate for the position.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2015)

Are we there yet?


----------



## LogicsHere (Jan 20, 2015)

Fear both of these:  Alzheimer's and dementia


----------



## oakapple (Jan 20, 2015)

lunch will be late   [ but I'm hungry NOW]
does this hairstyle suit me? [No, it looks a fright but I can't tell you that]
I think I will retire this year! [twice as much husband, half as much money.]


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2015)

there's good news and bad news............


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2015)

Our renters use to tell their little boy.

Skeeter, If you don't behave, I'll,cut your ears off and fry them for your fathers supper.


----------



## Lon (Jan 24, 2015)

It will be over shortly.

It will only hurt for a second or two.

She said what?

It won't hurt you.

All aboard.

Watch your step.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello, We're from the IRS.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2015)

We'll only take a moment of your time.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry meant to put in quote


----------



## Kadee (Jan 24, 2015)

Phantom said:


> If you want to .............press one
> 
> If you want to ............. press 2
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you, I don't waste my time ringing somone can't understand them


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2015)

Your teenager on the phone: "Mom, I wanted you to hear this from me first..."

Your plumber: "Well, I ain't never seen nothing like this before...."

Your dentist to his receptionist, after one look in your mouth: "Call the dealership and set up an appointment for me to test-drive that Jag". 

The surgeon: "Oops..."


----------

